# Love in the woods



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I needed to make a wedding sign for a gift, but didn’t want to make the same old thing. So I took a different approach to replicate the way young lovers might carve a heart into a tree. The wood was a scrap of 2 x 12 pine salvaged from a construction site. It was finished with acrylic paint followed by a coat of clear matte spray. Overall size is about 10" x 10" x 1.25".


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication. ~ Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is nice.. as in really nice...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow. That looks great.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm just gonna keep hangin' around here until you run out of creativity...one way of ensuring immortality...

REALLY NICE...! ! ! ! !


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I love it. Romantic. :wub:


----------



## Samandothers (Jan 24, 2019)

Really create idea and fantastic execution! I like the way you did the bark and line it up with the growth rings inside. Very good,


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That's awesome work, Oliver! Very nice, especially given the source of the wood. Well done! 

How long did the bark take to cut?

David


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Now that is a great idea, never in the world would have thought of making the bark look so real. Great job,Oliver.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow what an outcome. Oliver ,you have such an eye for things . Did your teachers tell you to pursue art ?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Fantastic results. The attention to detail and finish is great. Just be sure it's sealed really well as that's one piece you never want to split. I suspect they will treasure your gift. I know I would have. After 31 years ours would have moss growing on it......maybe an idea for a future anniversary.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Oliver, 

You are the TOPS. GREAT job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Impressive doesn’t do it justice.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, Oliver. I agree that the 'bark' looks great.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Neat project idea for a quick cut custom plaque.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

wow looks great


----------

